
Show HN: Wallet List – Shareable list of your public cryptocurrency wallets - M4RCUSPRIM3
https://walletlist.me/
======
M4RCUSPRIM3
Mubashar Iqbal and I started chatting about the idea of a centralized public
location for your crypto wallet addresses, we came up with a few conclusions.

We wanted Wallet List to be super lightweight where it can work in areas with
low broadband. This will help with the adoption in 3rd world countries and
will expose crypto there.

We also wanted Wallet List to be internationalized. (WIP)

We have more plans for the future of what Wallet List can do, but for knocking
this out on day 1 on Product Hunt’s hackathon… I’m pretty happy with it.

~~~
iisbum
I love building quickly and getting users in on the website, to help us drive
future development.

Although we've only been live a few hours, we've already had a ton of great
feedback.

------
Adam89
Fantastic website, how long did it take you to build it?

~~~
iisbum
About a day in elapsed time, probably about 6-7h of actual work.

~~~
Adam89
Are you both serious, that's amazing!

~~~
iisbum
We came up with the idea a couple of weeks ago after we signed up for the
Product Hunt hackathon.

We did some thinking on it, but didn't start designing or development until
the start of Hackathon, which was yesterday.

You can checkout the Twitch stream where Seth worked on the design here:
[https://go.twitch.tv/videos/186775869](https://go.twitch.tv/videos/186775869)

------
davisonio
nice

